# Excess ear wax



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been having trouble with one ear on Raina having excess wax buildup. Usually I can clean it out with a tissue wrapped around my little finger without any trouble but lately, as of this weekend actually, the wax seems to be getting worse. Her left ear is fine but the right ear seems to create more wax for some reason. I was wondering if anyone had used peroxide to clean out ear wax before. I know it can be used on humans but not sure about dogs. Lately she has begun to scratch at it with her foot and has left scratches on the outside part from her toenails. If the peroxide is a no no then its off to the vet tomorrow before she does any damage to her ear. Actually I may take her anyway.


----------

